# mugsy on the grooming table



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

near the end of an hour grooming session with the mugster.

he still has lots of mats and his rear end is in need of another hour on the table, but it's a start.

his reward is a nice pig ear...and yes kaylie got one too!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great job, Joe! Keep at it! Don't give up. You are making great progress!!!

Little by little, you will get there!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is he blowing his coat?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice job! I bet Mugsy is glad you're her groomer!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

no coat blowing, just lots of hair.
he is very matted because i have been looking for a new groomer and not keeping up with it myself.
but i think i found a groomer and now i'm trying to de-mat him as much as i can so that the new groomer will not just shave him like many groomers do.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You are such a good Mommy!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

lol!

i try...but grooming is a never ending task and it does get discouraging sometimes.

but i guess you all know that too.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I think you have done a great job so far. Maybe you should be his groomer!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Good for you Joe! Mugsy looks so cute sitting there and I'll bet he's a lot happier than if a groomer were combing him!
Carole


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

omgosh!! Look at all that hair!! Mugsy looks so happy though!! Keep it up!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i want to give the 'hank cut' one more try by a real groomer.
only if all else fails would i try it on my own.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job! I have been grooming Sissy myself lately and boy I know it is a lot of work.
I have been keeping a bowl of treats nearby and giving her a small bite every little bit and that helps.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks great Joe! I'd like to be able to do it myself but just haven't gotten up the courage yet. I can barely do their nails!

I like your set up too, looks like it doesn't take up too much room.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

it's a baby change table, has a shelf underneath for all 'the stuff'.
haven't been able to figure out how to add an arm with a noose yet so the dogs can still move and lie down when trying to avoid me. but just being higher and because it's like the groomer's table they behave better.


----------

